# Neuer Rechner, welches Mainboard?



## Toblobasha (15. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Leute, 

ich möchte mir einen neuen Gaming-PC zusammenbauen weiß aber absolut nicht welches Mainboard für mich geeignet wäre.

 Als Prozessor habe ich mir den Intel i7 4790K ausgesucht, dementsprechend sollte das Board eine Möglichkeit zum übertakten bereithalten. 

Grafikkarte bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, spielt aber für das Board auch nicht so die große Rolle oder? 

Die Preisspanne für das Board habe ich mir bis 120 Euro vorgestellt, wenn ich damit hinkomme.

Welche Boards könntet ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## Herbboy (15. Oktober 2014)

WENN du wirklich unbedingt übertakten willst, dann eines mit Z97-Chipsatz. Die Boards tun sich da nicht viel, am besten eines von den dreien

ASRock Z97 Extreme4 (90-MXGTZ0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
MSI Z97-G45 Gaming (7821-002R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gigabyte GA-Z97X-UD3H Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Und für die Grafikkarte ist es auch egal. 

Du musst aber bedenken: die CPU ist ca 80€ teurer als ein Xeon 1231v3, der technisch an sich auch ein i7 ist - du hast zwar weniger Takt, erst Recht, wenn Du dann mal übertaktest. Aber derzeit zeigt sich für den Takt noch kein nennenswerter Vorteil, weil auch der Xeon bezogen auf aktuelle Spiele und absehbare Zeit schon eine absolute Top-CPU ist - da "bremst" eher die Grafikkarte als der Takt. Zudem kostet das Board auch 40€ mehr, und ein guter Kühler kostet auch 20€ mehr als einer, der ohne OC völlig reicht. In der Summe zahlst Du also 140€ drauf, nur damit du vielleicht mal später eventuell einen Vorteil durchs Übertakten hast.


----------



## Toblobasha (15. Oktober 2014)

Erstmal danke für die schnelle Antwort, aber du hast mich jetzt schon nachdenklich gemacht. 

Falls ich mich für den Xeon entscheiden sollte (was ja nun wirklich ne saftige Geldersparnis bringt), welche Boards wären dann zu empfehlen? 
Desweiteren habe ich gelesen, dass der Standardlüfter vom Xeon recht bescheiden ist, oder gilt das nur fürs übertakten?


----------



## Herbboy (16. Oktober 2014)

Also, die 20 Euro weniger beim Kühler beziehen sich darauf, dass Du keinen 40-50€-OC-Kühler brauchst, um RICHTIG gut übertakten zu können, sondern einer für 20-25€ völlig reicht für einen sehr leisen Betrieb. Leiser als mit dem mitgelieferten Standardlüfter. Der Standardkühler "reicht" natürlich völlig aus, um die CPU zu kühlen - sonst wäre Intel ja blöd    aber der kann bei Last halt dann schon deutlich hörbar sein, grad jetzt, wo seit 2-3 Jahren die PCs wirklich viel leiser geworden sind als noch vor 4-5 Jahren.

Für den Xeon reicht dann ein Mainboard mit H97-Chipsatz um die 70-80€. Zb Gigabyte GA-H97-HD3  oder ASRock H97 Pro4 (90-MXGUH0-A0UAYZ)  oder MSI H97 Guard-Pro (7923-002R)


Wegen der Frage, ob Xeon oder i7k : mal angenommen du übertaktest des i7 irgendwann mal auf 4,5GHz - dann wäre der Takt 0,9GHz höher als beim Xeon, das sind 32%. WENN es dann mal ein Spiel gibt, bei dem der CPU-Takt sich quasi 1:1 in Leistung auszahlt, würde der i7 also ca 30% mehr FPS bringen. Aber die CPU ist ja nur ein Teil der Leistung, das wird also sicher weniger sein. Und derzeit ist der i7-4790k mit 4,0GHz in Games faktisch mit nur 2% Plus nicht schneller als der Xeon mit 3,4GHz - siehe auch hier Intel Core i7-4790K im Test (Seite 4) - ComputerBase   es kann sehr lange dauern, bis der i7 nur wegen des Taktes mal wirklich einen merkbaren Vorteil bringt.  Grad weil die Grafikkarte das wichtigere ist, was Du auch gut daran erkennen kannst, dass der i7-4790k in der zweiten Tabelle dann doch 7% schneller ist - weil die Auflösung da extrem gering ist und die Grafikkarte da nicht mehr limitieren kann.  

Es kann zwar sein, dass der i7 sich doch mal auszahlt - aber dafür zahlst Du eben dann schon recht viel drauf, dessen sollte man sich bewusst sein.


----------

